# QC12YC vs. RC12YC?



## Blackink

My B&S SnowSeries motor came with a Champion QC12YC spark plug. I went to the small engine shop and they said an RC12YC is a good replacement as they didn't have the QC12YC. Specs are listed below.

Is it???
Can I get your opinions on what is the best plug to use for my snowblower?

This motor is on an Ariens 921018 Deluxe 30 Platinum Series.

Thanks, Steve

Motor specs: Briggs and Stratton 1650 SnowSeries
342cc 16.50 gross Torque

· Model: 21M314
· Type: 0128F1
· Code: 131011YD


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

From what I can find the two plugs have the same heat range so are interchangeable without any difference in mechanical engine performance. *BUT* if you have a fuel-injected engine you should use the QC plug. Its internal electrical construction is different to work properly with fuel injection systems. The QC plug reduces noise in the electrical system that might affect sensitive electronic circuits.

.


----------



## dbert

Good call on the potential for EFI K4.
That said: Why do they use resistors in the standard OPE engine. What is the EMI going to effect on a lawn mower or whatever?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Might be due to some applications being sensitive to the ignitions EMF spikes or electrical noise so they just use resistors on them all. Depending on the ignition there might also be a problem for someone trying to listen to a headset or use a cell phone or something else electronic near an engine without resistor plugs. But I'm just guessing.


----------



## tadawson

Likely a noise emission regulation from the FCC. Remember, it's not just the user of the blower the noise can cause issues with . . .


----------

